
Show HN: Platform to Solve Some of “First Impression Influence” Problem - schnmudgal
https://vaadit.com
======
schnmudgal
What is "first impression influence" problem?

When a user search for query having multiple subjective answers, he googles
it, lands on some question-answer forum (say, Quora), he's going to see most-
visited/most-liked/most-commented/most-active answer. And general world
population is innocent enough to get influenced by first-impression it
sees.This situation worsens for country like India and Pakistan, where
technology-penetration is super-fast than eduction-penetration. So a 14 year
old boy in remote village now has smartphone and access to Google, but he's
never gone to school. He's very much likely to get influenced by first answer
he sees for any query (which is very much likely to be a majoritarian
viewpoint).

Solution:

Don't show users just one perspective on first-impression. Show him more than
one perspective so that his mind is bound to read that and maybe thus reason
better.

Some e.g.: Questions might be extreme like "Are muslims good for this world
anymore?" and simple like "Which car should I buy in 2019?"

So for these questions, no answer is correct, more than one answer are
important enough. So more than one answer should be put at parallel level.

